# US Citizen marrying Chinese citizen



## coachsteve (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm moving to China and would appreciate an explanation of the process of what's needed to get married in China as well as the proper visas to attain to stay with my future wife.

I have a Tourist visa which allows 3 month stay. That expires in July.

I'm in the process of obtaining a work visa which I believe is good for one year.

If I don't have a work visa, and we marry, what's the visa process to stay.

I understand I need proof of being single. I have divorce papers. 

I've also been told I need a Certificate of being Single. Where do I get that in the states?

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## bouma (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi there,

You should be able to obtain a 'single' certificate at your local courthouse- same place you'd obtain the divorce certificate. This certificate should simply state that since your divorce, you have not been remarried. 

Beware: obtaining a work Visa while on a tourist via has become excessively difficult in recent months- the PSB and immigration are enforcing laws on foreign employment. Your best bet is to find a job, go home with invite papers and do process from the US. It's not impossible that you'll find a company with enough Guanxi to do it from China- but make sure it's done properly. A trip to hong-kong might be necessary. A back-ground check proving you have no criminal records in the US will be mandatory for obtaining your residence and foreign experts permits. 

Once your married, you'll be able to get a family Visa, but this does not mean you are allowed to work on said visa. Again, verify that you have a legal status to work. (Foreign experts certificate and authorisation from PSB) Hundreds of expats have been deported in recent months for lack of having the right work papers- Don't risk anything, even if the company says it's ok.


----------



## coachsteve (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information.

I have an offer to work and teach English in Beijing.

I'm sending employer Criminal Background check and college degree documents.

They can do work visa from Beijing.

You're saying I can apply for a work visa in China from USA?

If you can speak offline, my skype is esteban borek or Steven Borek in Syracuse, NY.

Thank you.


----------



## Amber.Jerome (Nov 7, 2013)

I think its definitely best to prepare your work visa BEFORE coming to China if you are planning on going to work as soon as you arrive. A lot of companies will bring you to China on a tourist visa and you get there and start working immediately while waiting for your Z visa to go through, and immigration does do random checks to make sure foreign teachers have the proper visas and paperwork to teach. They could come to your school at any given time, and check your papers and if you are there with that tourist visa, you're gone. And, in many cases they will blacklist you where you cannot return to China. 

The company can prepare all of the paperwork and everything to prepare your Z visa ahead of time. So when you arrive in China you already have it done. They don't WANT to because it's 1. more work for them and 2. costs them more money when they may not want to keep you after your 3 (or however many) months trial period at their school. But they figure you don't know any better so they just tell you this is the way to go and then you trust that. Don't. I would require them to get your Z visa ahead of time. Better safe than sorry, especially if you are planning on staying in China! 

As for the marriage. I am an American married to Chinese. The marriage process is actually SOOOO easy. It's crazy easy. First you and your partner will need to go to a US embassy. The only documents I showed to 'prove' I was single was like an affidavit you will sign when you get to the US embassy in Shanghai (or wherever, I'm sure they have one in Beijing). They ask you a bunch of few questions there at the service window, like are you getting married because you want to, no one is forcing you, etc etc. Then you sign it in front of the attendant, they sign it, stamp it, and you're done. Next you'll need to go to your partners hometown to get your marriage books. Now because you've been previously married, you are right and will need your divorce papers. You give them all the papers, you're going to sign another affidavit basically the same thing again, but in Chinese. Go take some photos with your partner, and boom you're done. haha. It was super easy for me. I was in the US embassy for maybe half an hour, most of it waiting for my turn, and when we were receiving our marriage books I swear it took only about 20 minutes. 

Good luck! Hope that helped.


----------



## Southerncalm (Jan 3, 2014)

Each city tends to vary and some have a few quirks.
I got married in china 4 years ago and did a lot of research first as well.

Best thing to do is be over prepared in case you end up dealing with one that is more difficult
Ask anyone that has lived in China for a while and........go in any government office, ask 10 people what to do and get 10 answers
When you go out to do what you were suppose to and return its best to get the same person again when possible just to avoid the BS
And of course mileage varies from city to city

Bring motorized copies of ALL marriage and divorce documents just in case
i was told this then no one asked
However do you want to go then be asked and not be ready?

The laws change often, but filters to cities and regions at their own pace, and the employees are not always up to speed. Don't argue with them. Be nice is key to any situation even if you get pissed off. The BEST advice in all things in a foreign country.

I am back and forth to the USA often
If you have not already gone to china you can contact me and we can do a phone chat
I will be happy to share my experience or attempt to help any way i can

Be ready to basically buy 2 Visa's just in case
One to get you there
Then another that is a spouse visa after you're married just to be ready
From my understanding the new laws make this easier now
But I had to be IN COUNTRY to get the spouse one
Some cities will also require financial documents if you want a spouse visa to prove you can support yourself if you are not there on a work visa
Not like the USA where you can show up and go on welfare if needed (not saying this is you)
Officially you have to show an income or retirement income of a certain amount
Again based on last time i checked


----------

